# sores between toes???



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Do you mean on the paw pads or inbetween the paw pads...


EDIT: Sorry, misread it. Even your title states sore BETWEEN toes. I'm not sure what it is, but I'm sure someone with a lot more knowledge about dogs will drop by soon.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

It could be that he either stepped on something or allergies to all this darn pollen that is floating around...here anyway. Whatever the reason I think he has now made it worse by licking. My old guy does that and it gets quite sore. Dry to keep it dry. The Vet might give you an ointment to put on it but then you will have to keep a sock on his foot to keep him from licking it.

Hope he feels better soon


----------



## TobyLove (Mar 11, 2006)

He is now starting to limp just a little and not all the time. today and sunday, then he has his vet appointment. I was just outside with him and I tried lifting his paw to look at it again.. and he squalled, so it is getting painful. I think he has something in it. I sure hope the dr. can fix it on monday. He still wants to run and fitch, but afterwards he sort of limps. Gees I never know what do to, just glad I have an appointment for him on monday, i hope he doesn't get worse over today and sunday and he ends up limping badly.. I hate crap like this.. the poor guy.. I guess if he is running just as I type this he can't be too bad. He is not sick, eating and drinking well. what a long weekend to wait..

Thanks for your input.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

You could put some gold bond to try to dry it up.Do show it to yr vet,cos,it could be a hot spot.Give him some benadryl to stop the itching.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Fred ( my previous Golden Boy ) started off similar when he was about a year old, vet said it was an interdigital cyst, Fred went through the wars with it, had it cleaned under GA , loads and loads of anti-biotics, tried homeopathy treatment at another vets until eventualy I agreed to let the vet strip away the web between his toes, then bugger me if it didn't happen to his other paw too. Cost me a lot of money, and more so it cost Fred a lot of grief and a lot pain. Sure hope it is not the same issue as Fred had, but if it is and the vet says strip the web away, then go for it and don't keep try other avenues, because it will only just keep coming back.
Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Just returned from the vet's a few hours ago for my golden who woke up limping today.  

Went to the rescue transport and then flew home to make an 11:15 appt!! Anyway, Shamus licked his paw yesterday evening, I attribute it to too much time out on long grass (spring time is a rough time for him with all the pollen, etc.). His paw had gotten so painful the vet injected him with hydrocortisone; three hours later he is now on the porch not licking his paw anymore. That stuff is amazing (and also scary over time) which is why I have him on year round preventatives (Omega 3's, Biotin, and hydroxyzine-an antihistamine) but he has had 2 or 3 flare ups like these a year where unfortunately, he ends up needing something stronger.


----------



## TobyLove (Mar 11, 2006)

I hope it isn't any of the stuff you folks have mention, I guess time will only tell.. can't wait until monday gets here. I've had toby for 2 years now without any problems. I do remember about a month ago taking him on a walk with my friend and I. My friend and I both at the same time noticed him limp once on this same foot.. I stopped to check his paw and found nothing there. Maybe there is something in it that I can't see and it has taken it a month flester up. 
he just keeps licking it.. I try to spread his toe apart to see, and what I see is looks like redish blisters of some sort.. almost like a rash of some kind.. anyways.. One more day after today and he goes to the vet.. 

I will let you know what the dr. says..
Thanks for your posts.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Was your lawn just fertilized? May be an irritation from the fertilizer

Jazzys Mom


----------



## TobyLove (Mar 11, 2006)

Nope haven't fertilized in about 3 mos. He either has something stuck in it, or its and allagery, or something..


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

I know this is an old post, but, How's Toby's foot?.. I just had to take my Zane in to the vet as he was limping this morning. The vet said it was interdigital Pododermatitis. Environmental. So now he is bedridden for 2 weeks. I had to block off my stairs so that he won't go up them.. I am staying down in my livingroom for the next two weeks so he's not alone at night. He was given a needle for the pain and 3 different meds that I start tomorrow, to fight the infection. I hope he recovers quickly.. He's my running partner.. I love my Zazoo.. and I can't take it when he is hurting..


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Hmm my dog did this and it was a rock between his toes. If you've looked really carefully and its just blisters, I don't know. Did he walk on someone else's lawn with chemicals or burn his paw on hot cement/roads?


----------

